# anthro vs feral



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 22, 2019)

Should I pick a form for my sona that should stay forever?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 22, 2019)

I alternate between feral and anthro..My heart is with being Feral, but since everyone else is dang near an Anthro, I'll imagine myself in my anthro form just to fit in more..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

Anthro is better. If you ever make porn of your character it's less questionable in comparison.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 23, 2019)

Do whatever you feel like you connect with the most. Don't be anthro if you don't feel like that's who you are. It's your sona



Mr. Fox said:


> If you ever make porn of your character it's less questionable in comparison.



But yeah please don't have art of what's essentially bestiality. Everything else is fine though


----------



## PercyD (Apr 23, 2019)

Frankly, my sona is pretty prehistoric and, as an effect, kinda feral any way by virtue.

But I like monster characters any way, so. >u>


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 23, 2019)

I find that it's easier to relate to anthro characters. That being said, you don't need to commit to one form or the other if you don't want to.


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 24, 2019)

My sona is an anthro (thanks to my redesign; before that he was a nekomimi) but when he gets angry, he effectively becomes a feral, and he even calls it that.


----------



## catscom (Apr 24, 2019)

You might even be fine to get away with a semi-feral look.  This kind of character would have the design considerations in place to be able to go on both two and four legs.  My 'sona is like this.  It tends to work better on some species than others (such as rodents and house cats, versus horses or wolves and dogs).  :')  Play with the design, and don't worry about committing one way or another.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 24, 2019)

I have seperate characters for that. My fox main is anthro, while my bird alt is feral.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 24, 2019)

Honestly, For me, Antro is the way to go. I mean... No one is stopping you from being feral. I think it is easier to relate to anthro more than ferals.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 24, 2019)

To Cendrag, I've noticed a pattern in your posts. You seem to seek input in what is generally acceptable to the (responding) public. Is it based on curiosity, seeking not to rock the boat or otherwise offend, something else altogether, perhaps? I am simply curious.
My input, here; go with what makes you feel best.

My  personal choice:


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 25, 2019)

That's freaky ngl


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2019)

I take it that ngl means, "not gonna lie"? Is freaky good, or bad, in this case? No matter. I'll assume that my attempt at interaction is uncomfortable for you. I will assume that what you wish to do here is to post short questions, and scroll through the answers, I'll leave this thread and stop responding to your questions.


----------



## Seiden (Apr 26, 2019)

You do whatever you want with your fursona. If you like both anthro and feral, then you can have your fursona switch between two forms.
I consider my fursona to be more of a concept than a character, then I see no issue with him switching from anthro to feral.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Still can't pick, should my feral form have 4 fingers in the front?


----------



## Skychickens (May 5, 2019)

It’s your character do what you want. My last sona was feral, I just wanted this one to be anthro when I designed them.


----------



## Tendo64 (May 5, 2019)

A lot of people have their 'sona be drawn as either feral or anthro. I don't see why you have to pick one if you like both!

Besides, it's your character, after all. Do whatever you like with it.


----------

